# Christa Worthington Trial



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Verdict: Guilty
Jurors have convicted garbage collector Christopher McCowen of first-degree murder in the 2002 death of fashion writer Christa Worthington. Update soon.

•*Watch the verdict*
•FULL COVERAGE: CHRISTOPHER MCCOWEN


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I bet there will be an appeal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Christopher Mason should get life without parole, not McCowen.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

mikey742 said:


> I bet there will be an appeal.


Thats automatic


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

chrome.dome said:


> Christopher Mason should get life without parole, not McCowen.


Why so you say that ?? Were you there when it happened ??
Do you have information that should have been presented ??

I listened to the trial from the start to the end IMHO Guilty As Charged.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Thats automatic


It is but I was referring to the dismissal of one of the jurors during deliberations is what would cause the appeal. I feel he is guilty too.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Controversial Worthington Juror's Lawyer Speaks*

*Juror No. 4's Boyfriend Arrested After Shooting *

*Video: *Lawyer Speaks

*BOSTON -- *She was known as Juror No. 4 and her dismissal from the Cape Cod jury that eventually found Christopher McCowen guilty of murder raised more questions in a case already full of strange turns.

Newscenter 5's Jorge Quiroga talked with the juror's lawyer, who offered a glimpse into what went on in the jury room.

When the verdict finally came down, an emotional juror who was removed from the panel two days before McCowen was found guilty watched from her lawyer's office.

"She was more surprised not what the jury said, it was my impression in reading her, that they returned a verdict," said attorney Drew Segadelli.

The former juror is Rachel Huffman, a 22-year-old switchboard operator at Falmouth Town Hall.

Segadelli said his client was not "a hold out" in the previously deadlocked jury.

"I can say there were factions suggesting guilty and others suggesting not guilty, and there were some on the proverbial bubble. I place her there," said Segadelli.

Huffman became a legal distraction in the high-profile case after her boyfriend, Kyle Kicks, the father of her baby, was arrested during a weekend shooting in Falmouth.

Their phone conversations led to her dismissal as a juror.

"Now she is being taken through the mud. She is doing her civic duty. She was invested emotionally, besides her time, better than six weeks. She was deliberating," Segadelli said.

Huffman has not returned to work. The personnel director at the town hall said she is on vacation.

McCowen was sentenced to life in prison for the 2002 murder of Cape Cod fashion writer Christa Worthington.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*SJC ruling hovers over 2002 Cape slaying case*

A lawyer for a trash collector convicted of the notorious 2002 murder and rape of a fashion writer on Cape Cod says a recent ruling by the state's highest court in another murder case indicates that the justices may overturn his client's conviction.

Christopher M. McCowen, the Hyannis man convicted of fatally stabbing and raping Christa Worthington in her secluded seaside house in Truro, raised the same issue on appeal that led the Supreme Judicial Court to toss an unrelated murder conviction, according to Gary G. Pelletier, who was involved in both challenges.

In its unanimous Aug. 19 ruling in a Somerset murder case, the high court held that a trial judge was wrong to let the state medical examiner testify about findings in an autopsy performed by another forensic pathologist. The testimony at the trial of Eric J. Durand, who allegedly beat his girlfriend's 4-year-old son to death in 2003, was hearsay and violated his constitutional right of confrontation, the court said.

SJC ruling on testimony hovers over Worthington slaying case - The Boston Globe


----------

